# Egg Share Needed - can anyone please help us?



## G74 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am 37 years of age and fiance is 32.  We have just completed a egg share programme which turned out to be negative and needless to say we are devastated.  We have been together for 6 years and have been trying to conceive for 4 years.  My AMH level prior to starting IVF was 0.1 and therefore had a scan where only one follicle was seen.  We were then told that a donor egg is our only chance of having a baby due to me being pre-menopausal.  

We are back on the egg share list in Dundee however the waiting list is approx 1 year which is just heartbreaking.    My clinic has advised that if we can find a donor, we will receive treatment quicker.  

It is our dream to have a family of our own and have been trying for 4 years now.  Every road we take, there just seems to be another obstacle to get over.  Our lives would feel complete if we could just have a child of our own.

If anyone could help us please, you would help make our dream come true.
xxxx


----------



## loopskig (Jul 31, 2011)

I think you want this: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=3570.0

Good Luck!! xx


----------



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

u have mail xx


----------

